# update on my rhom... please id



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

here you go


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

nice brandti.


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

is he really?? cool....


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Frank: Can you please give your opinion on this fish?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

it's a dark picture, but i'd have to say by looking at the head shape and the location of the anal and dorsal fins that it is a brandtii.

Joe


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

nice one...


----------

